# Ram truck hitch



## Al mccord (Sep 1, 2018)

Has anyone had a Molar 5th wheel on the new Ram 3500? I just got one and want to know if others have anything to say about them. I have not used mine for towing yet.


----------



## david-steph2018 (Oct 28, 2018)

We have this hitch from Mopar. We have traveled approximately 3000 miles this year towing. We have  Road Warrior 427 which weighs in at around 19,500 loaded out. Pin weight is about 3750 loaded with a gas golf cart in the garage. We have not experienced an issues with it.


----------



## Al mccord (Oct 28, 2018)

Thanks for your reply. My trailer is only 9500lbs. Hope it rides well with this hitch. Wondering What's the purpose of the rubber insert? Does it put more torque on the pin & pin box?


----------



## Al mccord (Jan 5, 2019)

Just used my new hitch for first time. Pulled my 33ft 5th wheel 1300mi. Truck rode good hitch worked well.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 5, 2019)

Great to hear all went well.  Thanks for the update


----------

